# Paver Patio



## la15ota (Mar 25, 2006)

So we're planning to install a patio using pavers. The house foundation is slab and right now there's a step down from the door out. I'd like to bring up the patio to about level with the door. We will be sloping the patio away from the house and linking it with the drains placed in the yard, will this be enough so that rain water won't come back into the house? Granted we're out in California, and the rain comes in spurts so I'm not to worried.

Thx


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

the book said minium slope is 1" drop for every 4 feet.... I suppose as you got there... there is no problem...


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

The best place to go for paver information is the Interlocking Concrete Paving Institute site (icpi.org). Thet have many documents on the design and concstruction of paver installations.


----------



## la15ota (Mar 25, 2006)

I checked out icpi.org, very helpful.
But when placing pavers against the house, do I need to put some sort of barrier between them?


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

*don't think so*

and this site I found it's information is more than enough and takes days to read:

http://www.pavingexpert.com/


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

The Paving Expert site is good. Keep in mind it is based on English installations and uses many terms (especially for materials) that could be a little confusing to an American. - They also do not have the temperature extremes that the U.S. has.

The use of pavers is far more common in England and Europe than the U.S.

Most of the paver shapes available were from Europe, so the patterns possible will be the same. The thickness for U.S. pavers are the same as Europe (60,80 and 100mm), with the 60 and 80 being the most common, depending on the use.


----------

